# Smallest of small road bike frames for women?



## wils70 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I presently have an 08 Fuji Finest 1.0 XS (44cm) with 700c wheels. It's a fine bike, and was thinking about to upgrade some of the parts. However, I'm really small, and it's likely still just a smidge too big for me, so am thinking I'll actually invest in a new road bike rather within the next 6-12 months or so, rather than spending money upgrading this one.

I'll probably look to go all carbon, but I want/need something with a shorter top tube. Ideally it'd be around a 49. I'd also like to shift from 700 to 650 wheels. 

Recommendations anybody?

Thanks!!


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

The Scott Contessa comes pretty small (I believe a 50.5 ETT, but their geo chart was very hard to read online) and rides well (I test rode the XS when I was shopping; they come in an XXS).

The Specialized Ruby was the smallest feeling bike I rode. It still comes with 700c wheels I believe, but worth a look.

Trek Madone comes in an XXS and XS both advertised with very short ETTs (but no mention of 650's so probably 700's).

You might want to try duplicating this post over at forums.teamestrogen.com (a women's biking forum). I'm a member over there as well and there's quite a few people with experience finding the smaller frames and 650 wheels.

I'd also suggest thinking about custom ti or steel. You'll get the wheel size you want and a bike that fits.

I ended up with an XS Wilier Izoard (I'm 4'11", but my longer torso allows me a little more freedom of top tube length than it sounds like you have. The Izoard measures 51.5).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jamis Endura Femme 1. Smallest available frameset is a 44cm with a 49.5cm ETT. According to the specs, all sizes are OEM'd with 700c tires.
http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/10_xenithendura1f.html

EDIT:
Although more competition oriented, the Specialized Amira is close in specs to your requirements, but also OEM's 700c tires on the 44. 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45689&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

650c is a very viable option for you. My wife is 5'4" and has proportional legs, arms and torso. She fits both a 700c and a 650c road bike. When she had a custom bike made (before we met) the builder made it with 650c wheels. Obviously it fits her, but it rides so well for her and allowed for everything to be set-up ideally.Here's two of her road bikes. The Bridgestone is a 49 cm, the Appel is the custom. Both are set-up within 5mm seat to bars.

Find a shop with a fitter you can trust and go for it.


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

Ebay - not sure how tall you are...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-5200-road-...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item414d4a883c

49 cm with 650 wheels and carbon - ideal for someone 5 feet tall. I was looking for one of my kids.

another, size 43.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TREK-1000-KDR-R...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3a580e023a


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm compact too.

The best commercial frame for you is the *Trek 43 cm WSD *bike. 

Standover height is only 64.4 cm because of the sloping top bar. It has, for example, *5 cm LESS *standover than the Specialized 44 cm frame. That's almost 2 inches! It comes in a medium aluminium bike, a great aluminium bike (the 2.1) and in a carbon bike (the 4.7). There is also a 47 cm frame that has a 69 cm standover.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Trek2.3 said:


> I'm compact too.
> 
> The best commercial frame for you is the *Trek 43 cm WSD *bike.
> 
> Standover height is only 64.4 cm because of the sloping top bar. It has, for example, *5 cm LESS *standover than the Specialized 44 cm frame. That's almost 2 inches! It comes in a medium aluminium bike, a great aluminium bike (the 2.1) and in a carbon bike (the 4.7). There is also a 47 cm frame that has a 69 cm standover.



I saw one of those in the shop at Mellow Johnny's last time I was down there. TINY! Much smaller than my wife's 44cm Cannondale Synapse, at least from the look of it. Was thinking it'd make a good bike for our 12yr old son - it can't be much bigger than his Fuji Ace.


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is another trek - 43 cm - looks brand new. Not a lot of demand according to the seller - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Trek-2200-...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2a053a1542


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Terry has a few models that are 40.6 cm. And they're made for women. 

http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Delete


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Competitive Cyclist is clearing out alot of their small Cervelos. Looks like there's quite a bit of 48's. 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...m=homeBanner&utm_campaign=2009CerveloCloseout

Looks like their Top Tube on a 48 is 51cm, however the Head Tube is a whopping 175..


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

my 5' wife rides Trek 1.2 WSD 43cm. when we shopped around that is the only bike that fits her.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

pmf said:


> Terry has a few models that are 40.6 cm. And they're made for women.
> 
> http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy


+1 for Terry. I rode with a lady last year that had one, and I thought it was so cool. It had a 24" front wheel, and a 700c rear. I didnt even notice that it had two different size wheels until we stopped for a drink, and I looked at her bike. I mentioned that I had never seen a Terry, and she told me lots of cool things about it, that sadly I cant remember now, but it was way cool anyhow.


----------

